# Looking for a DANG good taxidermist



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

****If you have a comment about "Why did you kill it...or Are you gonna eat it...Just keep it to yourself, no one wants to hear that ********

So I got, what i consider, a once in a lifetime trophy and am looking for recommendations on a taxidermist. Obviously I'm willing to do the research and spend the money to get this as close as perfect as possible.

My concerns are the size of the wolf. I've looked at Vandykes taxidermy supply website and didn't see any forms that would work. The forms they sell are about 1/2 the size of this guy. Other concerns are experience (not sure how many Taxi's in Texas have mounted wolves before).

Anyone have a wolf mounted or can recommend an oustanding (perfectionist) taxidermist?

I've had several people recommend "Mike Simpson" in Conroe but I don't like the factory/assembly line outfit he runs.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

That thing is huge!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*The worst taxidermist.....*



geezuphosdn;4125760
Anyone have a wolf mounted or can recommend an oustanding (perfectionist) taxidermist? I've had several people recommend "Mike Simpson" in Conroe but I don't like the factory/assembly line outfit he runs.[/QUOTE said:


> IMO you are wrong about Simpsons Conroe Taxidermy. IMO the worst taxidermists on this board are little bitty shops that go out of business...don't return calls, etc. Simpsons is big but he or one of his sons personally works or supervises every mount. They have their own tannery too. I would go by some weekday to the shop (not the store but the shop a few miles from the store) and ask for a quick tour. At least phone ask for one of the Simpsons, and ask about their large wolf forms....I think they make their own.
> 
> If you look at their image gallery...north American...there is a museum mount of two wolves attacking a moose. BTW their price for a lifesize wolf is $3,400.00 so if anyone quotes half that...buyer beware. http://www.conroetaxidermy.com/


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

With a trophy like that, I would reach out in a national search, maybe even into Canada. Possibly check with museums across the country for information on who did their work.

There is no way I would bring any animal to a taxidermist who has never mounted one before.

You have got alot of research ahead of you.... Good luck!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Large shop vs small solo shop*

I have not had a wolf done. But I have used Conroe Taxidermy for a Cape Buffalo shoulder mount that is just perfect. Also, I have used two different huge famous shops in South Africa...Lifeform and Highveldt. Great mounts that I am very happy with. All three have staffs of people. Heres the thing. There is two parts to the process. A lot of taxidermy is grunt work that any skilled person can do. But there is an art to it...the final positioning of the animal....soft on the form....painting the mouths and eyelids, etc. That is maybe 10% of the overall labor but is what give you a great mount or not. My take is that Conroe, Lifeform and Highveldt all have the owners or other trusted artists control those critical times and do not let **** out the door.

Again, I would call Conroe and speak to Mike Simpson or one of his sons about your exceptional, large wolf trophy. Part of this process would be to email them images of your wolf for them to evaluate.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*wolf mount*

dossmans on grant road has a beautiful one in his shop now-just saw it last week-black phase. very nice mount...also, thank you for shooting my neighbors dogs who barks 24/7!  all kidding-congrats-thats a nice trophy. !


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Glad you got him. Imagine how many deer and elk this thing had to kill to get that big. There's a place for them but they must be controlled.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2005)

Bass Taxidermy in Texas City Bob and Randy do fine work. Here is there # 409-948-2673


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Burrow's Taxidermy in Brinkley Arkansas is a world class taxidermist. They even have a mounted wolf in their shop already. (Those things are massive). They have been my hunting clubs taxidermist for nearly 20 years, and the results are nothing less than perfectly life like.


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Have had quite a few things done at Majors Creations in Cypress. Really nice people and do a good job. You can take a walk around their shop and see how they do things.


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

If u don't mind me asking , where was it taken at ?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Awesome, congrats on a fine trophy. Post up pictures of the mount when its done.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

HBR said:


> If u don't mind me asking , where was it taken at ?


Northern Alberta....Wizard Lake Outfitting



Rack Ranch said:


> Awesome, congrats on a fine trophy. Post up pictures of the mount when its done.


I will. It will take several months before I get the hide back from Canada. After that, it will go to a taxidermist I select and be full body mounted.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Logistics*

[QUOTE It will take several months before I get the hide back from Canada. After that, it will go to a taxidermist I select and be full body mounted.[/QUOTE]

You may already know this. Part of the process is importing and customs....paperwork. There are experts to help with this such as ABX Logistics or Coppersmith. I have used both...ABX to get raw buffalo trophies from Africa to Conroe Taxidermy, and Coppersmith to get finished trophies from African taxidermists to DFW.

Taxidermy shops that do a lot of import work are familiar with these logistics agents.

Please post up every step...this is pretty interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Awesome wolf! Wolf is very high on my bucket kill list.

If the hide is still in Canada your options are wide open. They can ship it anywhere for mounting, and then the mount can be shipped to you. We killed caribou in Quebec a few years ago and The Wildlife Gallery did all our work. All of our mounts turned out great. Their turnaround time is stupid fast as well. I wish they were here so I could use them for all my taxi needs.
http://www.thewildlifegallery.com/


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I would put Bobby P. with Alief Taxidermy on your list.

http://alieftxtaxidermy.com/index.html


----------



## Deerslayer243 (Nov 10, 2009)

I saw a wolf done at B & B Taxidermy last time I was in there, I beleive that it belonged to Mr. Meyer that owns Midway processing. By the way on heck of a Trophy!


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

+1 for Bass Taxidermy in TX City. I have a bobcat/pheasant mount with them right now.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

I would second The Wildlife Gallery. They do very good work from all over the world.
With a trophy like you have I wouldn't let a taxi south of the border touch it. Wolves obviously aren't found here. I'd try to find someone a little further north who knows wolves and knows their muscle alignments and facial expressions. And yes the shipping would be expensive but you have a once in a lifetime trophy.

As far as mounts, JMHO, a really cool one would be your bear having to fight off that wolf for its dinner (ie the bear standing over some moose horns).
I'd be big - that's for sure!!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

bluefin said:


> I would second The Wildlife Gallery. They do very good work from all over the world.
> *With a trophy like you have I wouldn't let a taxi south of the border touch it. Wolves obviously aren't found here. I'd try to find someone a little further north who knows wolves and knows their muscle alignments and facial expressions.* And yes the shipping would be expensive but you have a once in a lifetime trophy.
> 
> As far as mounts, JMHO, a really cool one would be your bear having to fight off that wolf for its dinner (ie the bear standing over some moose horns).
> I'd be big - that's for sure!!


This x 100

Go do a yahoo search for wolf taxidermy and see how many bad jobs there are out there... If you take any chances, you may end up with one of those sub-par creations.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

No recommendations but how bout some measurements on that beast, how much did it way and such!! Gonna make a helluva mount.


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

X2 for David Majors. He has mounted them before and he does great work.. By the way niceeee.........


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

mrsh978 said:


> dossmans on grant road has a beautiful one in his shop now-just saw it last week-black phase. very nice mount...also, thank you for shooting my neighbors dogs who barks 24/7!  all kidding-congrats-thats a nice trophy. !


I think Dossman stopped taking on new clients


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Wolf mount just emailed to me from Conroe Taxidermy*

Wall mounted lifesize wolf. I have never seen one in the wild...but this looks natural to me. I really like the base....not a lot of grass and stuff that often (to me) looks junky.

Use who you want, but there are a few world-class shops, and one of them is Conroe Taxidermy.


----------



## whackem and stackem (Jul 8, 2005)

Check out Phil Soucy in Montana. He is the best predator taxi in the nation with cats and I'm sure his dogs will be just as good.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Mike Stegall said:


> Check out Phil Soucy in Montana. He is the best predator taxi in the nation with cats and I'm sure his dogs will be just as good.


Best mountain lion mounts I have seen, without a doubt.

http://www.philipsoucy.com/gallery/index.tpl


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Jerry Huffaker has done some nice work for me. You'd have to ask him about wolf work.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

This guy is worth a look....

http://www.azlinhunting.com/index.php


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

chad said:


> Awesome wolf! Wolf is very high on my bucket kill list.
> 
> If the hide is still in Canada your options are wide open. They can ship it anywhere for mounting, and then the mount can be shipped to you. We killed caribou in Quebec a few years ago and The Wildlife Gallery did all our work. All of our mounts turned out great. Their turnaround time is stupid fast as well. I wish they were here so I could use them for all my taxi needs.
> http://www.thewildlifegallery.com/


The Wildlife Gallery has an office/shop in Mountain Home. They will deliver and set up your trophies as well. I spent a few hours with them in Vegas talking to them about trophy room designs. They do very nice work. Three month turn around from the time they get your trophies.

Awesome wolf. Very high on the list for me too. Congrats.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on one heckuva trophy! I don't have any recommendations for taxi work, but I sure would like to hear the whole story!

Post up, we'll take care of the haters!


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> Best mountain lion mounts I have seen, without a doubt.
> 
> http://www.philipsoucy.com/gallery/index.tpl


Those are some sweet mounts in the link. i would take it to someone like that. Someone who mounts larger animals on a regular basis.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Your outfitter didn't have any recommendations? I am sure the outfitter would have clients who have taken wolves in the past and would know the best one to use. Unless you had issues with your guide or the outfitter I would have trusted their judgement on who to use. I am sure they could have even taken you by the taxi shop of their choice for you to look a round.

I have always had taxis in the area of where I harvested an animal do my work and have had no problems.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

You also may want to check out The Flagg Group in Dallas. SCI folks consider them one of the best in Texas. 

I use them for a lot of stuff. 

You can have the cape sent directly to them.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

remi19 said:


> Your outfitter didn't have any recommendations? I am sure the outfitter would have clients who have taken wolves in the past and would know the best one to use. Unless you had issues with your guide or the outfitter I would have trusted their judgement on who to use. I am sure they could have even taken you by the taxi shop of their choice for you to look a round.
> 
> I have always had taxis in the area of where I harvested an animal do my work and have had no problems.


He did but I want to keep my options open and do as much research as I can b/w now and the time the Canadian goverment releases the hide.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok, several of you have asked for more details on the hunt/wolf...so here goes. I know my buddies will laugh but I'll try my best to give the full story...LoL

****Again, haters can keep you comments to yourselves. No one wants to hear that ****!!!****

BigMark (from this board) and I booked a 6 day black bear hunt with Wizard Lake Outfitting in Northern Alberta. We flew up on May 19 and got back on May 27.

I killed a great bear on the first day in camp...on the ground with him at 8 yards. BigMark killed 2 great black bears as well. All bears were killed with a Bow. After killing my first bear, I continued bear hunting but really wanted to go after a wolf. Another gentleman in camp killed 2 black bears on Tuesday, with his bow. On Wednesday, that gentleman grabbed a rifle and decided to wolf hunt. At about 8pm he killed an extremely pretty black wolf. (keep in mind, in Northern Alberta it doesn't get dark until after 11pm. ) This really made me want to wolf hunt.

So, on Thursday night it was my turn. I had brought my rifle from Texas so I grabbed it and decided to hunt for wolves. The wolf "spot" was bout 8 miles from camp where the outfitter/guides disposed of the bear carcasses. Essentially, the hunt consisted of me sitting in a lawn chair about 80-100 yards from the bear carcasses, behind a small brush pile. This particular area (maybe 6 acres) had been clear cut by loggers a few years back.

Anyway, I sat from 5pm until 10pm trying my very hardest not to move. I had a set of shooting sticks so I was able to keep the rifle up, on my shoulder, and ready for 5 straight hours. Finally about 10pm I started getting pretty dang cold....started shaking and shivering, but I didn't want to give up yet. At about 10:30pm I took the rifle off my shoulder and by 10:45 I had all but given up. I was litterally ready to stand up and start packing my gear in my back pack.

But, at 10:48 he came out. It literally took less than 5 seconds b/w the time I first saw him and my first shot. So, lucky for me I didn't have time to get buck....sorry, "wolf" fever. My first shot hit him behind the ribs. And like any old coyote will do, he rolled over and started biting at the wound. My 2nd shot went through his front leg and into his body. By this time he was down, but I wasn't going to take a chance, so I shot a 3rd time...another marginal shot but it did the trick.

THEN I got nervous...I bet I looked in my scope 100 times to make sure he was done.

Litterally 30 seconds after my last shot, I heard the 4-wheeler coming to get me. Had the wolf came out 2 minutes later, I never would have got him. The guide never heard me shooting b/c he was driving wide open on the 4-wheeler to come get me.

The guide drove up and I told him I got one. He was ecstatic and drove right down to the wolf as I walked. Before I knew it he was jumping up and down yelling at me about how big the wolf was and how I had no idea what I just did. He was PUMPED.

Once I walked up, I was stunned. I thought the wolf was the size of the one killed the night before (about like a german shepard)...I had no idea it was that big. It didn't look real to me. There is just no way to describe it.

Anyway, we are pumped...high fives, hugs, cheering etc. We get him loaded up and start heading back to camp. About 5 minutes after we arrive, the owner/outfitter shows up. He is pumped. He says it's the biggest wolf he has ever seen.

BigMark and I took "rough" measurements the next day. Unfortunately we didn't have a scale but the outfitter says he would be easily b/w 180-200 pounds. Trust me, he was heavy!!!

The measurements we came up with were:

68" nose to tail
38" around the chest (and this is pulling tight to compensate for the hair)
29" at the neck (again, pulling tight to compensate for the hair)
13" from nose to bump on back of the head
6" from temple to temple (widest part of the skull)

Obvioiusly, they are "scored" at the skull with the hide off and the skull dry. 16 13/16 is SCI gold medal....just a guesstimate, but he should be gold once fleshed and dried.

But either way, SCI be [email protected] It is definitely a once in a lifetime trophy for me.

More Pics:

First wolf killed
My Wolf
My Black Bear
BigMark & I w/ my wolf
BigMark's 1st Bear
My Wolf
BigMark's 2nd Bear
3 Bears


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Holy Wolfzilla batman!!! 
That is friggen awesome, and a SURE gold metal.

As per your comment on the forms for wolfs...a good taxidermist will add foam and re-sculpt the form to fit the wolf. He certainly seems like a once in a lifetime trophy.
So are wolf's good eating?:wink:

How much did he weight?

It's going to be awesome to have his full body mount and his skull sitting separate with that SCI gold metal laid over it! 

CONGRATS CONGRATS CONGRATS


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Dallas Safari Club Convention in January 2013*

Assuming you have a Gold Medal animal and assuming you get it mounted in time. DSC has an annual trophy competition....something I never would qualify for, but you probably have a winner. And, it would be great...GREAT to see your mount (along with maybe 30,000 other folks) with the other winners on the convention floor. http://www.biggame.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=48&Itemid=38

Next to SCI, DSC is it...huge convention...members from all over the country..www.biggame.org.


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

txsnyper said:


> Holy Wolfzilla batman!!!
> That is friggen awesome, and a SURE gold metal.
> 
> As per your comment on the forms for wolfs...a good taxidermist will add foam and re-sculpt the form to fit the wolf. He certainly seems like a once in a lifetime trophy.
> ...


Wolf is delicious!! it's a little like coyote with just a hint of bobcat.:slimer:

Congrats again on an awesome trip and a freakin huge wolf...... Sure wish I could have made it.:cheers:
let me know how that taxi search goes


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Great trophies! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Awesome pictures, and that is a he77 of an animal! Make sure and post up pics of the mount when you get it.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

Woodbury's Taxidermy in Ingram, Texas can handle it. They have Lions, Zebras and anythng ele you can thnk of. Jimmy Derringer has flown all over the nation designing trophy rooms in homes to receve his work. They are top notch.


----------



## LoneStarWild (Apr 20, 2012)

Tom Carver at Triple J Taxidermy in Fredericksburg. Hes a "****" good taxidermist.
I cant say mines going to be that big, but he will do mine provided Manitoba treats me right.

Here is the contact info to the shop. They will be at competiton in San Angelo towards months end.

/http://triplejtaxidermy.com/Contact_Us.html

Congrats on a great animal,

Zack Thompson
Lone Star Wild


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

First thing first! Congrats on your Trophies !!

Second, to answer the question about a Taxidermist. 

The only ones that have been brought up worth going to would be Phil Soucy (Awesome @ Cats but never seen his wolf mounts) or Jerry Huffaker. 

The others suck, will rape you or both.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds like ya'll had a great hunt. Hope that wolf turns out like you want him to.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the story on the hunt. One heck of trophy there no doubt!


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

The bear on the left looks to be the same size as the wolf.


----------



## Tx625 (Nov 30, 2010)

James Newport at Mesquitecreektaxidemy.com, its right behind Loscazadores in Pearsall! The best in the business in my opinion.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. Some of these taxidermists have some awesome looking mounts. Keep them coming.


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*brush country studios*

Talk to Rocky Cooper if you really want top of the line. That dude is an artist.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

TPD said:


> Talk to Rocky Cooper if you really want top of the line. That dude is an artist.


Wow... whoa.... wow again.... now THAT is some impressive work....

http://www.brushcountrystudios.com/


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wizard Lake whitetail ... BOOKED ... Dayum ...


----------



## codyb (May 12, 2012)

I have never had anything done there but I know several people that use Brush Country Studios in Cypress. They do great work. I have also heard good things about Major Creations but I have never seen any of his work.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

robert griffith Griffith taxidermy burnit,texas don't have number off hand but you can look him up he's good.:texasflag


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Johnboat said:


> Wall mounted lifesize wolf. I have never seen one in the wild...but this looks natural to me. I really like the base....not a lot of grass and stuff that often (to me) looks junky.
> 
> Use who you want, but there are a few world-class shops, and one of them is Conroe Taxidermy.


This is in Mikes house, I recognize the mount, especially with all the black buck above it. I went with my boss there several months ago delivering a couple of sika deer and it's just incredible. How many of those mounts were done in his shop?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Huh?*



Icetrey said:


> This is in Mikes house, I recognize the mount, especially with all the black buck above it. I went with my boss there several months ago delivering a couple of sika deer and it's just incredible. How many of those mounts were done in his shop?


Are you saying the wolf and others were not done by CT? I would think all of them are done by CT. Why would Mike Simpson have other people's work? (I emailed CT and asked for a picture of a single full body wolf mount to post here....that is the picture they sent.)


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

X3 on David Majors. Awesome work he does.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

regulator said:


> X3 on David Majors. Awesome work he does.


David Majors does almost all of our domestic critters. Mike Simpson does ALL of our international stuff and oddities. But you should also look into B&B Taxidermy.

If you think that Conroe Taxidermy is an assembly line ... THINK AGAIN. His animals are mounted one at a time by EXTREMELY capable hands. When you have one AWARD winning artist working on each phase of the project, you get award winning work.

I will say hoever, the last time I was at David's shop, he had 3 wolves mounted running together all in slightly different postions and it was ONE of if not THE best wolf mount I've ever seen in my life. Hands down.

Amazing hunt you guys got on there ... congrats ... ! I never have and wouldn't hesitate to send my work to either of those guys. They've done everything for us from Mexico to Canada to Spain to Africa to New Zealand.

The worst taxidermy experiences I've ever had were at small shops. They typically have much longer turnaround and can botch a job real quick when only 1 - 3 guys are trying to compete with volume. Get's sloppy real quick.


----------



## hoginator (May 3, 2011)

Johnboat said:


> IMO the worst taxidermists on this board are little bitty shops that go out of business...don't return calls, etc.
> 
> Yep your Opinion. I have a small shop just the wife and I do all the work.Been in buisness for 20 yrs . Just because someone has a small shop dosent mean they do ****** work. I have had the chance to get a bigger place but why I do just fine here and buisness is growing and growing..
> 
> But look around to find someone who has done huge wolves like the nice one you shot..


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

Johnboat said:


> Are you saying the wolf and others were not done by CT? I would think all of them are done by CT. Why would Mike Simpson have other people's work? (I emailed CT and asked for a picture of a single full body wolf mount to post here....that is the picture they sent.)


No I'm not saying that. I don't know how long he's had the taxidermist business, so I was just asking. Theres alot of mounts in there, I mean alot. I wouldn't be surprised if they were all done by his shop. If you look on their website, you can see the 360 view of his trophy room. Pretty impressive
http://www.conroetaxidermy.com/TROPHYROOM/html/simpson.html

It says he opened the business in 1972, so most were probably done by him. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Wizard Lake whitetail ... BOOKED ... Dayum ...


Congrats...you going on a Bow or Gun hunt?


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

What was the final result here?
I'm more interested in the pose selected than the taxi.


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

I haven't got the wolf back yet. I called the taxidermist in Alberta and the wolf is ready to ship (euro complete on skull and hide is salt and dried) but he is still waiting ont he CITES permit. I'm pretty much settled on Conroe Taxidermy. Not sure about the pose. Once the hide ships, I will likely go to their show room and choose a pose.

Also, the taxidermist is Alberta measured the skull. It is 17 7/16. According to SCI online record book, this would make it tied for 16 in the world with a rifle and 18th overall.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

"tied for 16 in the world "
Congrats again!!
Looking forward to the end result.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

geezuphosdn said:


> I haven't got the wolf back yet. I called the taxidermist in Alberta and the wolf is ready to ship (euro complete on skull and hide is salt and dried) but he is still waiting ont he CITES permit. I'm pretty much settled on Conroe Taxidermy. Not sure about the pose. Once the hide ships, I will likely go to their show room and choose a pose.
> 
> Also, the taxidermist is Alberta measured the skull. It is 17 7/16. According to SCI online record book, this would make it tied for 16 in the world with a rifle and 18th overall.


WOW!!! Congrats. on a great wolf!!!

On another note, if that beast was 16th and 18th Overall then number 1, 2, 3, Etc. must have been Monsters!!! Holly Molly!!


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

*Clay Wagner*

Follow this link:
http://www.ttai.org/2011killeen/Masters Gallery/index.html
Check out the first slide. The artist name is Clay Wagoner. His shop is in Lott Texas and he is consistantly the best in Texas at the Masters (highest level) level on large mamals. If you want to go outside of Texas there ar a couple that might be better.

James Morrison
Superior Taxidermy
Huntsville, Texas


----------



## Papabearclif (Mar 18, 2012)

You might check out Jimmy Sparks in Rosenberg.


----------

